# Heater for 1 gallon bowl?



## peachesxo

So I was never a fan of small living environments for bettas. My two boys have 10 gallon tanks to themselves, but I rescued 3 females this weekend out of a horrible situation in a community tank that would have left them dead if they had stayed there any longer than they did. I live by myself in a pretty small one bedroom apartment, and the only way I could rescue the girls (and have room for them) was to buy bowls, even though I swore I would never keep a betta in anything less than 4-5 gallons.
I had to though.
It was a choice of 3 dead females or 3 living females in bowls.
SO. 2 of the females are in 1 gallon bowls, and 1 of them is in a 2 gallon (Wanted 2 gals for all of them at least but they only had one left) and they do seem pretty happy in them. And they are all pretty small so I'm sure that helps too.

ANYWAYS,
The point of this thread is, they currently do not have heaters.
So what I need to know is, what is the best heater for something as small as 1 gallon? (and 2 gallon)

I saw this one recommended in a sticky, and I can order it online, would it work? Or do any of you know of something better??
THANKS!

http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/hy-ht001/Hydor+Mini+Heater+(7.5+Watt).html


----------



## iheartmybettas

I know many people have luck with this heater. I on the other hand can't stand preset heaters. I have to be able to adjust the temp because we keep our house cold. That one will fluctuate with the changes in room temp. I use the Hagen Mini Submersible Heater which can be ordered from Amazon. It worked great when I used it in a 1 gallon.

http://www.amazon.com/Hagen-Mini-Su...3?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1301425979&sr=8-3


----------



## dirthooks

I've used the 7.5W Hydor and it's okay but you have to watch the temp of the water. It will keep it about 5 degrees above your room temp so if it gets hot in the room you will have to unplug it or your tank will be too hot. I see you are from Canada. I've ordered mini heaters from MOPS (Mail Order Pet Supplies) online and I order the 4 inch junior mini heater. It's also 7.5 watts. It's preset and I believe that temp is 78 so it will turn off. This is what I use for my small tanks now.


----------



## Arashi Takamine

I use the Marina mini 10 watt heater that's already pre-set to 78. It's working pretty well.


----------



## peachesxo

iheartmybettas said:


> I know many people have luck with this heater. I on the other hand can't stand preset heaters. I have to be able to adjust the temp because we keep our house cold. That one will fluctuate with the changes in room temp. I use the Hagen Mini Submersible Heater which can be ordered from Amazon. It worked great when I used it in a 1 gallon.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Hagen-Mini-Su...3?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1301425979&sr=8-3


 
really?
in a 1 gallon?
you don't think 25W will cook them to death? (considering i have like 50watt in my 10...)

I like keeping my apartment rather cool, and have been COOKING myself trying to keep these new 3 girls warm.

Eeeep.


----------



## iheartmybettas

peachesxo said:


> really?
> in a 1 gallon?
> you don't think 25W will cook them to death? (considering i have like 50watt in my 10...)
> 
> I like keeping my apartment rather cool, and have been COOKING myself trying to keep these new 3 girls warm.
> 
> Eeeep.


I have never had any problems with it. I watched it all the time and it never fluctuated. I have to use higher watts in my house though generally since it gets pretty cool. I use a 100W in my 10 gallons. The heater just doesn't have to work as hard.


----------



## peachesxo

iheartmybettas said:


> I know many people have luck with this heater. I on the other hand can't stand preset heaters. I have to be able to adjust the temp because we keep our house cold. That one will fluctuate with the changes in room temp. I use the Hagen Mini Submersible Heater which can be ordered from Amazon. It worked great when I used it in a 1 gallon.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Hagen-Mini-Su...3?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1301425979&sr=8-3


 
so far this one is winning over the pad thing...
cus the idea of a pad thing kinda creeps me out lol


----------



## Lion Mom

I have a 25 watt submersible, adjustable heater in a 1 1/2 gal. biscuit jar & it works well.


----------



## peachesxo

iheartmybettas said:


> I have never had any problems with it. I watched it all the time and it never fluctuated. I have to use higher watts in my house though generally since it gets pretty cool. I use a 100W in my 10 gallons. The heater just doesn't have to work as hard.


ok.
I think i will get this one then, as long as it ships to canada.
thanks 

edit: they don't **** to canada 
fail


----------



## peachesxo

This is simillar, will this work?? Anyone have it??
This is 1 gallon and 2 gallon bowls remember lol


http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/ht-s025/Stealth+Pro+Aquarium+Heater+-+25+Watt.html


----------



## iheartmybettas

peachesxo said:


> ok.
> I think i will get this one then, as long as it ships to canada.
> thanks
> 
> edit: they don't ****** to canada
> fail


LMAO! Haha! ^^

Did you look at the other sellers on Amazon? There are usually more than one around the same price. I guess I never really thought about whether Amazon is international.


----------



## iheartmybettas

peachesxo said:


> This is simillar, will this work?? Anyone have it??
> This is 1 gallon and 2 gallon bowls remember lol
> 
> 
> http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/ht-s025/Stealth+Pro+Aquarium+Heater+-+25+Watt.html


 
That looks like it would work just fine. It seems short enough to fit in the small tank and the brand is good.


----------



## peachesxo

LOL OOPS
Amazon does ship to Canada alot of the time but not with like ANY of its aquarium stuff tho
this site is canadian tho so it will 

im going on my lunch break
please let me know if u think this heater will work for my 1 gallon bowls >_<

http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/ht-s025/Stealth+Pro+Aquarium+Heater+-+25+Watt.html


----------



## danadances

Thanks for the suggestions, I just bought the one through the amazon link for my 1.5ish gallon bowl


----------



## peachesxo

Just ordered 3 of the 25 watt marineland ones..
hope they work. >_<


----------



## Ariel1719

I use that marineland heater in my 2.5 gals. I love it, every time i get a new smaller tank I get that heater.


----------



## peachesxo

Ariel1719 said:


> I use that marineland heater in my 2.5 gals. I love it, every time i get a new smaller tank I get that heater.


okay, phew.
that makes me feel much better since the visa payment is processed now and there is no going back!! two of my tanks are 1 gallon though, only one is 2, but whatever, i got thermometors as well so i should be able to monitor it and get it to the right temperature.


----------



## peachesxo

now i just need ONE person to tell me this heater works in their 1 gallon so that i stop freaking out

 http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/ht...-+25+Watt.html


----------



## dustyhalo

peachesxo said:


> now i just need ONE person to tell me this heater works in their 1 gallon so that i stop freaking out
> 
> http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/ht...-+25+Watt.html


I just bought my first betta and he's currently in a one gallon tank. I need a heater for him and was wondering how that one worked out for you?


----------



## cowboy

Arashi Takamine said:


> I use the Marina mini 10 watt heater that's already pre-set to 78. It's working pretty well.


I have 3 of these heaters (C10) they do work good but mine do not go above 74 regardless of the room temperature. Other than that it has been reliable and stable.

I was told by a fish store that a 25 watt adjustable would be ok in a 2 gallon.


----------

